# apartment grow



## KushMasta (Aug 31, 2007)

so im renting out a 1 bedroom apartment and using tthe bedroom to grow about 30-40 mid sized plants

i have all the lights and fans that i need.

My concern is odor it will be in a seperate room but what would be the best way to make sure no odor gets around to suspicious neighbours

I dont live in the U.S so im probably not as paranoid as you U.S folk punishment over here is quite a bit less severe but better safe then sorry

I was planning on getting a Carbon filter but how would i go about getting it to filter the whole room. and would it be a smart idea to vent it out the window through the carbon filter / scrubber

i have many questions but will stick with those for now

thanks


----------



## Bubby (Aug 31, 2007)

You're renting that apartment for the sole purpose of growing? :shocked:


----------



## KushMasta (Aug 31, 2007)

hahah yea renting and living there sometimes, im looking for an apartment with a good set up.

somebody suggested i line the whole room with plastic to make it odor proof, i wont have to worry about smell for a couple months but  its good to be prepared ^^


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 5, 2007)

hey can i see pics of ur apt setup?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like someone is growing for a business.

Just remember that whatever you do, your plants need ventilation. You're also going to produce quite a bit of heat with the number of lights that it is going to require to grow that many plants. In the end, I don't think "sealing up the room" is an option. You're probably going to need one or two good carbon filter/fans.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this a house or an actual apartment building we are talking about?

If you are planning on growing 30-40 plants in an apartment building you will get caught. The smell  will travel through and through even with filters you wont catch it all unless you have a lot of money to spend on sealing the room up. People will notice.

If you are renting a house this all makes more sense in my opinion

But then again I do live in the U.S.A so things can get sketchy around here if your not carefull.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, if he is the only person on the top floor of the place and he gets some excellent ventilation going and he doesn't have cold temperatures outside, he might do well. It all sounds pretty ambitious and risky, to me, though.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Achilles said:
			
		

> Well, if he is the only person on the top floor of the place and he gets some excellent ventilation going and he doesn't have cold temperatures outside, he might do well. It all sounds pretty ambitious and risky, to me, though.



Yeah best case scenerio right there.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 10, 2007)

im new here and all but I thought I'd just jump right in. I just wanted to say that sounds like a sweet setup you have going.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Sep 19, 2007)

I have done the apartment thing a bunch of years back.  It can be pulled off, but your risk is much greater than in a house.  Here in Toronto the Vietnamese use 'hydro included' buildings for their grows, so if they can do it for so long without getting caught I am sure you can too.  Just remember don't get greedy, because your time WILL eventually come.  Make your money and move on and don't loose the fear.  May be use the grow money you make to rent a house - much safer and more profitable.  That should be your next priority after making a bit of money where your at.  

One piece of advice that I can't stress enough is to visit the place once every morning and check your mail.  This is important.  Usually if the landlord wants in your apartment he is going to give you a notice.  Usually it's a 24 hour notice.  By law they have to give it.  If you don't get that notice in time and you don't have time to prepare, well, it might be a bad situation as you can see.  They don't need you home to enter and if you are there they will be less nosey and just do the job and be done.  If prepared make sure nothing can be seen and if your lucky your closets will be big enough to hide your plants.  

Usually the landlord won't go in the bedroom if you have the door closed.  If he wants entry just say your girlfriend is sleeping as she works nights.  Or better yet, before they come in enter the room and close the door behind you.  Place your matress up against the door and turn out the lights.  If he asks to enter act tired and groggy and say you need an hour as you worked late and didn't get the notice.  This can buy you some time.  Just a little advice.  Play it as you see fit. 

Be careful as this is very risky.  Like I said, visit the place every morning.  Can't stress this enough.

TGT


----------



## KushMasta (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys, i finally decided on a corner penthouse. since its on the top floor i think ventilation should be easier and it will be much harder for anyone to smell it. 

Ive decided im gonna do a smaller grow first with about 15 plants, and then move up if it doesnt seem sketchy.

Pictures come after i move in on october 1st


----------

